# Metal knocking noise in front end?



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

JohnstonOctober said:


> I have a 2016.5 Chevy Cruze LT with the RS pkg. I have a knocking noise in the front driver side on rougher roads and bumps. Has anyone else had this issue? if so what was it. I have put it on my lift and checked all the bushings, ball joints, tie rod, and wheel bearing. Everything is tight and solid. The car only has around 30k miles not nearly enought to be having suspention issues already. Problem after problem so far, leaky trunk molding the carpet, leaking water to the battery tray recall, noisy door jambs since new, key fod quits responding sometimes,and now a dang suspention noise. I plan on keeping this car for as long as possible so I am trying to start fixing all of these issues. Not to mention its at EZ Dent now getting hail damage fixed. Any guidance on what else to check on the front end?


My first thought is sway bar end link. Those can make noise when worn, but presumably you checked it when you checked the other stuff.

The upper strut mount can make noise if it's worn or loose. 

After that, check the battery mount. There's a metal plate that , if not installed correctly, can make noise.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## JohnstonOctober (May 14, 2017)

The only thing I have not checked is the upper strut mount, seems like a pain to get to. I will probably give that a look. It just seems like being this low mileage nothing should be wore out to the point of metal on metal, this car has had all light driving as long as I have had it new. Its definitely a sound that has been gradually getting worse. With you saying battery mount I assume you mean in the trunk, but this sound is definitely 100% coming from the front driver, unless there is a battery mount in the front I dont know about.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

JohnstonOctober said:


> The only thing I have not checked is the upper strut mount, seems like a pain to get to. I will probably give that a look. It just seems like being this low mileage nothing should be wore out to the point of metal on metal, this car has had all light driving as long as I have had it new. Its definitely a sound that has been gradually getting worse. With you saying battery mount I assume you mean in the trunk, but this sound is definitely 100% coming from the front driver, unless there is a battery mount in the front I dont know about.


Sorry, my battery is in the front 

In another thread, someone mentioned loose heat shield on the exhaust. I've heard them resonate and even rattle. If it's loose enough, I'm sure it can clunk, too.

So maybe check for that, both under hood and under the vehicle.

In that vein, rather than just checking moving parts for the rattle, be sure to also check the non-moving parts that may have somehow come loose. I can see even a plastic fender liner clunking _if _it's missing a few fasteners.

That said, I agree, your car seems too new to be having something loose like this. So I wonder if at some point it was serviced and someone didn't get everything put back together just right (such as one of the plastic panels, altho that's a stretch to make a metal-on-metal sound). Or maybe they left a ratchet hiding somewhere under the cowl 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## JohnstonOctober (May 14, 2017)

Soon as I get it home from the dent repair place I am gonna put it up on the lift and start going over every square inch. As far as I know the car was brand new when I got it and we havent ever had it serviced by a dealer nor seen a service record when we got it, I do all my maintenance myself. Other than the issues I named it has been a loyal car like every other Chevy I own. I havent even taken it in for the water in the battery tray recall because mine hasnt accumulated in water. I was just hoping maybe someone on here has had similar symtoms and maybe it was common or something. I read somewhere about brake pads in some cruzes getting loose and making metal to metal noises, but mine are tight against the caliper and dont move at all.


----------



## Khristofer (Jun 21, 2020)

It's the upper strut mount bearing. My car is doing this now. It started after I hit a big pot hole and got worse. It's more of a thumping sound rather than a tinny metal sound. If you raise both front wheels off the ground, you can probably recreate, and find where the sound is coming from by compressing the strut. Like you said, it's a pain to get to so I have yet to replace it.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

It could be but it could also definitely be the *sway bar links*. I had them replaced on my hatch at like 10k because they were clunking pretty badly going over bumps. The revised part is much more robust as it's a straight metal dog bone style compared to the plastic injection piece that comes from the factory.


----------



## JohnstonOctober (May 14, 2017)

This sucks but the insurance company is totaling it. Hail storm came through and did what the insurance company called 11,000 dollars worth of damage.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

That "Knocking sound you hear sir" That's a million ice balls hitting your hood, roof, and trunk haha. 

Kidding aside, I am sorry, that sucks


----------

